# Ailanthus



## VTclimber (Sep 23, 2005)

Tree of Heaven (Ailanthus) is a huge problem here in VA, and I was wondering if any of you guys had insight into good ways to remove it. I work for the state parks and so we have to get rid of invasive species throughout the parks. We have been cutting small ones and girdling larger trees and spraying the cut with Roundup, and this works well for this season, but it always comes back next year. Anyone have any suggestions? Thanks!


----------



## huggybear (Sep 23, 2005)

garlon seems to work, check this out.

http://www.nps.gov/plants/alien/fact/aial1.htm


----------



## BlueRidgeMark (Sep 26, 2005)

You got the name wrong. It's not Tree of _Heaven_, it's from that *Other Place*.  


I hate that garbage. Doesn't even burn well. The worst of it is, it's a problem just about EVERYWHERE.


----------



## VTclimber (Sep 26, 2005)

Yeah, I don't know who came up with that name, but it sucks. We've got a ton of it growing along most of our trails, so you come to the park to see nature, but its not what you really should be seeing. Someone needs to invent something that just kills on contact so we can get rid of all this junk once and for all.


----------



## Kate Butler (Sep 26, 2005)

*alianthus*

Spraying with what dilutiion of RoundUp? Full strength (40 whatever %)sprayed within 5 minutes of the cutting will even knock out Brazilian pepper and meleluca (both notorious re-sprouters).


----------



## moss (Sep 26, 2005)

I don't get the girdling part, a property owner in my area did that to a few big ailanthus and now they have some big dead ailanthus, much more dangerous. You have to cut it down whether you girdle it or not right? I imagine dead standing ailanthus would be a hazard to park visitors.

Here's some interesting info on natural history and management options:
Ailanthus info

Ailanthus sprouts from the roots after cutting or poisoning, the most successful technique for saplings is to manually pull them up. Also you might target the large female ailanthus in the park for cutting, they're the source of future saplings.
-moss


----------



## Bob Wright (Sep 26, 2005)

The "Tree of Heaven" was brought over from China to feed the silkworm's of the U.S. There is a large one around the corner from me i have my eye on. I could be the second largest one in Ohio. The forestry div measured it and they said it prob was #3 but #2 blew down since then. I used to burn it in my woodburner, it burns fast like pine or poplar. The male trees are the ones that stink. The female trees have small flowers in the spring. That's all i know...Bob


----------



## VTclimber (Sep 27, 2005)

Personally I don't like the thought of girdling the big trees, cause you are right, we just end up with big dead ailanthus, but I just started here about a month ago, and that was already done. I've actually seen all the pages that you guys have listed on here, I was just hoping someone might have some first hand experiences. Thanks for all the input guys!


----------



## BlueRidgeMark (Sep 27, 2005)

Dangerous indeed. That wood is VERY brittle. Nasty stuff. I had one large limb growing over my yard, about 4" diameter at the trunk, and sticking way out. I got to looking at it, and decided it was dangerous. I got myself in position, and just TOUCHED it with the chainsaw, and BANG! Down it came.

When I got down, I looked where I had cut, and found I had gotten through the thin bark and _maybe _3/8" into the wood. That's all it took.

After another one laid it's 60' height down across my yard, I took them ALL out. There was just a light breeze blowing that day. The stupid thing greensticked about 6' up.  I'm glad nobody was outside!


----------



## Ax-man (Sep 28, 2005)

I get a magazine ever once in awhile on R.O.W managment from Dow Chemical. There was an article in the last one about effective control for Ailianthis, Garlon was recommended, but instead of cutting the tree and applying it to the stump. It was recommended to use the frill or injection method into the base of the tree or the main stem, in other words get the herbicide into the tree first to kill it, then cut it so there would not be any resprouting.

It has been awhile since I have been around this R.O.W. stuff so my terminology might be off a little. Garlon 3A might have been the hebicide of choice, if I remember right, the mag is on the way to the recycling center so I'm not exactly sure.

Check out Dow Chemicals website, I'm sure they have one and information on how to best apply their herbicides and control of certain species.

Larry


----------



## Toddppm (Sep 28, 2005)

Across the bridge on Rt. 15 in Poolesville, Md. they killed off a ton of these weeds along the road in the last year or 2. Not sure how they did it, probably how Axman notes. Should be able to contact the Md. DOT and find out.


----------



## VTclimber (Sep 29, 2005)

Thanks guys. We just sprayed a bunch of sweet gums with Garlon yesterday and the day before, so they're all gonna be dead soon, which will be good. I'll look into finding out what Md did with those.


----------



## tordon22 (Oct 1, 2005)

Garlon all the way, or try crossbow which has Garlon in it


----------



## BlueRidgeMark (Oct 12, 2005)

I used ordinary Round-Up on a small one on my property a few weeks ago, and it died *very *quickly, so it doesn't appear they are resistant to it.


----------

